# pes 12 patch problem



## TrixTerminator (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi leute, ich hab n problem mit pes 12. hab das spiel installiert und dann den 1.03 patch von pes.com runtergeladen, keine vorherige version nötig steht da, wenn ich den patch installieren will fehlt mir das nötige volumen sagt winrar. Hilfe!


----------



## TrixTerminator (13. Oktober 2011)

Niemand eine idee? hab das spiel schon deinstalliert neu installiert und den patch auch schon 2mal runtergeladen..

ich war auf pes-patch.com


----------



## TrixTerminator (13. Oktober 2011)

man! was is das fürn patch wahnsinn! kann mir jemand einen patch zeigen mit dem ich alle in einem habe oder eine reihenfolge der erforderlichen patches aufzählen? ich werd hier wahnsinnig 36 seiten mit verschiedenen patches... und auf jeder wird einem ein premiumaccount ans herz gelegt..

hilfe bitte!!!


----------



## TrixTerminator (13. Oktober 2011)

so jetzt hab ich wirklich ein problem. das spiel stürzt nach einer minute ab, jedes mal. pes 2012 funktioniert nicht mehr, ist die meldung.  habe den patch 1.3 von der seite pespatch 
PESEdit 2012 Patch 1.3 - Download PES 2012 Patch,PES2012 Demo,PES 2011 Patch,PES 2010 Patchs,PES 12,PES Parche,PES2011 Update,PES Patch,PES Edit,Option File,DLC,PS3 of,PES PC. - PES Patch,PES 2012 Patch,PES2012 Demo,PES 2011 Patch,PES Parche, PES Edi heruntergeladen in 3 teilen, entpackt und jetzt ist die kacke am dampfen.

ich wäre wirklich dankbar für hilfe


----------



## Razor2408 (14. Oktober 2011)

Junge was führst du auf? 
Deinstalliere mal alles was mit PES 2012 zu tun hat. Lösche Rest-Ordner manuell, auch alle Saves oder andere Dateien (User).
Dann installiere das Spiel neu und dann den offiziellen Konami-Patch 1.01 -> PES 2012 Patch 1.01 (Disc) - Free video game downloads, news, reviews, videos, patches, demos, screenshots and more at AtomicGamer
Dann startest du das Spiel und ladest das neueste Kaderupdate im Menü, unter dem Punkt Extra Content.
Jetzt ist das Spiel auf dem neuesten *offiziellen* Stand!

Die PES Edit-Patches  sind *keine offiziellen Patches!* Das sind Fan-Patches welche die 1./2. deutsche Bundesliga und einiges mehr integrieren.
Wenn du diese nutzen möchtest lade dir den aktuellsten runter (das ist eh der 1.3) und folge den Anweisungen genau, vergiss dann nicht den Kitserver zu attachen (aktivieren) und bei jedem offiziellen zukünftigen Update von Konami musst du vorher den Kitserver wieder dettachen (deaktivierten) sonst werden Dateien verwurstelt und alles stürzt ab.


----------



## TrixTerminator (14. Oktober 2011)

Aha! Es leben die Bewohner von St. Hanappi! Danke für die Antwort!

So, ok ich möchte natürlich den inoffiziellen Patch haben. 

Nächste Frage, was ist attachen? Wie geht das? Habe Kitserver runtergeladen und komme damit leider wieder nicht weiter.


----------



## TrixTerminator (14. Oktober 2011)

Kitserver cannot work with it.   Ist jetzt mein neuestes Problem..


----------



## TrixTerminator (15. Oktober 2011)

h   i   l   f   e   bin ich hier der einzige der pes mit patch spielen will?


----------



## jensi251 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dir niemand helfen kann. Außerdem bist du zu ungeduldig 4posts an einem Tag nacheinander.
Schau dich lieber im Pes Forum um.


----------



## TrixTerminator (18. Oktober 2011)

So, dieser Bengel hat mir geholfen, PES 2012 Patch Installieren (1.3) (Bundesliga-Patch) + Inhalte und features des patches - YouTube

Wenn jetzt noch jemand Fragen haben sollte kann ich weiterhelfen.


----------

